# Lance to race in '09 Tour



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

http://velonews.com/article/82892/sources-lance-armstrong-coming-back

Your thoughts?


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*he's going to have to atrophy..*

his upper body REAL quick..

I honestly think he should stay retired...quit on a high note.


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

now people won't have to hijack other threads to talk about lance. Right now, subscribers of bicycling magazine are dancing in the streets.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

my $0.02...

1) He left road racing while on top, he should know enough to leave it at that.

2) If he returns to road racing, hope he focuses on other events besides the T de F. Let's inject (no pun intended) some fresh blood into the event.

3) Like the idea of focusing on the endurance mountain bike events.

4) Can't really imagine Lance all down and dirty in cyclocross

5) I think an Astana team consultant or strategist would make a wonderful contribution to the team.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

A delayed April Fools Day joke?


----------



## Spin42 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Lances return*

I remember reading once that he said he'd like to race in support of another team leader. That'd be fun to watch and wouldn't hurt his, "Retiring on Top". It'd be complete chaos in France if Lance returned to the TdF in 2009.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

My two cents:

1. By announcing that he is riding the Tour de Georgia, Lance will cause a lead sponsor to step in resulting in the Tour de Georgia -- a great stage race to see in person -- to save itself from destruction. (Then again, Lance couldn't close the deal on a take-over sponsor a year ago for Disco.)

2. By being willing to ride Paris Nice and the Tour de France -- ASO events and for which he will post his own blood work online -- Lance wants to put the squeeze on Prudhomme and get ASO to invite Astana (as well as himself).

3. There will be opinions all over the place on this board, but frankly it would be terrific to see Lance riding as super-domestique for Contador. Imagine Contador backed by Lance, Kloeden, Levi, Chechu, Noval . . . . And in the other corner, Andy Schleck backed by brother Frank, Stuey, Voigt and Cancellara. What a spectacle. Like him or hate him, ratings on Versus would be through the effing roof!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Spin42 said:


> It'd be complete chaos in France if Lance returned to the TdF in 2009.


I totally agree, an absolute and utter media circus. I for one can't wait to see it, assuming it happens.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

It'd be awesome to watch him again.

You kids need to chill out..so sensitive with anything about Lance sheesh.

Maybe George will ride for Astana next year?


----------



## Chili Fries (Jul 4, 2008)

Ha! Fun for Contador-

"Bring me my water *****! Not you, Baldy, you with the one nut! And hold my bike while I piss!"

Who says the Tour De France wants Armstrong? He's got no say in the decision.


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

stihl said:


> It'd be awesome to watch him again.
> 
> You kids need to chill out..so sensitive with anything about Lance sheesh.
> 
> Maybe George will ride for Astana next year?



people are less sensitive about watching lance ride than they are having to endure every cycling related message board/website/magazine being invaded by more inane chatter surrounding every facet of his existence...


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

He's going to make his 'announcement' in Vanity Fair??? Fits, I guess. - TF


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Just b'coz it's posted..*

_..don't mean you gots to read it_

r-e-l-a-x


awesometown said:


> people are less sensitive about watching lance ride than they are having to endure every cycling related message board/website/magazine being invaded by more inane chatter surrounding every facet of his existence...


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

stihl said:


> _..don't mean you gots to read it_
> 
> r-e-l-a-x


I didn't say I was going to read it, I just wanted to make snarky comments about it...two totally different things.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I think there have been more posts on this thread regarding Lance possibly un-retiring than all the posts re the 2009 Vuelta combined. Shows how moribund things in the sport can be until someone like Lance (love him or hate him) comes back to stir the drink.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

You are entitled to your own opinion. But it is interesting to see some people complain like they're some internet cop.

So eff'n what if there are still Lanceophiles around? I think that anything that promotes and creates buzz in cycling is all good my friends.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> He's going to make his 'announcement' in Vanity Fair??? Fits, I guess. - TF


VF pay BIG money for stories like that.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

With the current bike boom going on, if Lance comes back, I'd like to buy some stock in Trek.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Hope so and hope he kicks butt.

It'd be fun just watch the media circus. I think I just heard a giant 'sigh' come out of France.

Regarding the Vuelta I think there are less threads because there is less access to really watch the stages. If I could watch (DVR) it on Versus, I would.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Man, people just got where they don't flame every lil Lance comment so bad...now the haters are gonna crank it up again with a vengence.

Flame on Haters!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

*i don't think so.*

i can't see him as backup to anyone. i'd say its not true. If so, he'd probably have told his crew in advance and George Hincapie (if he's still tight with LA) wouldn't have just smiled. He'd have had some canned comment like " good for the sport, support him fully, one day at a time, etc, etc..."
i'd still be the first in line to see him race, fwiw


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> Then again, Lance couldn't close the deal on a take-over sponsor a year ago for Disco.


Perhaps, or just maybe it was a tactical move with the way things were heading in the racing and enforcement of substance violations. Doesn't he own/co-own Tailwind Sports, the team behind Disco? That would possibly put him in a really sticky situation if things went bad. With the neo-Disco backed by a country, the rules are a bit different. Imagine if France fined Kazakhstan for some violation(s), where they to happen.


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

I would love to see it happen. Lance is God on two wheels!


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

I wonder what Lemond's reaction is gonna be...


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

I could only utter one thing once I saw this. 

"F**k....."

I'm excited. It might actually bring it out of the shadows and into the limelight (road racing that is). God bless America.


stihl said:


> It'd be awesome to watch him again.
> 
> You kids need to chill out..so sensitive with anything about Lance sheesh.
> 
> Maybe George will ride for Astana next year?


<3 <3 <3


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

as much as it would be cool to watch, it will draw 99% of the attention away from the latest crop of top riders who were finally getting some visibility. and that is too bad. on the other hand, I would step on babies to see a super fit LA climb ADH.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Which tour did you enjoy watching more, 2005 or 2008?


----------



## Toothpick (Oct 14, 2002)

Danielson's gotta be hating it. Next year was going to be his year.


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

Mootsie said:


> Which tour did you enjoy watching more, 2005 or 2008?


'05 for sure. If he comes back, I'll go to Georgia and the TdF. Astana vs. Garmin-Chipotle vs. CSC? Too good to pass up.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hope he gives Prudhomme the middle finger. Since the Tour doesnt invite the best riders it would be nerve racking to see if Astana was invited esp with LA in the fold. The French are terrified of Americans winning their race. Pudhommes would find some trumped up charge to keep them out. Go LA!! Down with Lance haters, stay off the thread if you hate talking about him so much.


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I for one would love to see it. 

What ever you think about the man being clean or not, you have to admit the guy can freaking ride. I think this will be his chance to prove that he won clean. I hope he will do just that.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Tomakit said:


> I wonder what Lemond's reaction is gonna be...


He's coming out of retirement, too.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't believe it for a second. There would be nothing to gain for him, and everything to lose (including Astana getting ignored for the second year in a row).


----------



## mbcracken (Sep 18, 2006)

My wife understands why he is using Vanity Fair...

Quote:

"Vanity Fair is weird, however I believe he has dated most of the young,
eligible, active, thin, short, blonds in show biz, so maybe it's more
about advertising than riding? "

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Cat1 (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a feeling ASO will want to distance themselves from Armstrong. If anything I think that would negatively affect Astanas chances to ride the Tour.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I would love to see it happen. I I hope he comes back and kicks some serious butt!!


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

msnbc.com's live vote poll currently is going 57% yes and 43% no for Lance coming back. Hmmm....

Coming back to ride in support of a team and bringing a PR boost to the apparently struggling Tour de Georgia actually sounds like a positive thing. Coming back to take over as team leader for glory and revenge doesn't seem like it would do much good.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Okokok waaaait just a minute....

He needs to occupy his time while waiting for Miley. What a good way to do so and race and show his selfless side and ride in support for Contador - plus points with Miley there I'm sure.

Next, wtf, this story has 2 threads with more posts than the whole freakin Vuelta combined.


Erm, I'd actually like to see if he comes back.

Lastly, Levi is probably in a fit and sayin - motha [email protected]!!!! There goes my last shot at the Tour.

I wish it were true and he DOES ride the Tour. As a domestique perhaps (more likely) and Prudhomme will probably be so mad he'd piss his pants.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Toothpick said:


> Danielson's gotta be hating it. Next year was going to be his year.


At the Tour of Georgia you mean right?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

mohair_chair said:


> He's coming out of retirement, too.


Lol! Good one man!


----------



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

*If this is true then...*

VERSUS must be sporting major wood right now. I just hope they leave Bob Roll off of the commentary team. If Lance races again, ol' Bobke will be insufferable.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Toothpick said:


> Danielson's gotta be hating it. Next year was going to be his year.


 That's funny. They have been saying that for how many years now???


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Hasn't Lance's rep been taking a pretty big hit lately? Hasn't his face mostly been in the news (other than Leadville) for who he's "associated" with rather than his foundation or anything else?

My guess this is a PR ploy to re-energize and clean up his image. I'm pretty dubious he'll ever show up in the peloton, maybe make an appearance at Astana's camp (Solvang anyone?) this spring before having an injury and hanging it up for good.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

mohair_chair said:


> He's coming out of retirement, too.


with his weight, Lemond would be hard to beat in downhill events. Maybe they can add a red jersey with white polka dots for the best descender.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Lance will make a good domestique for who ever he rides for. His days of winning the tour are long over however.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

I thought the TdF went back to the UCI, not ASO? Also, I wonder if Ulrich has anything twitching around in his head???


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

This should be fun!


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

too bad lance can't actualy push a teamate up a hill. It would be sweet to see him as a super domestique. Talk albout lighting up early and putting the hurt on. And on that note, the guy loves to ride, the same reason anyone around here likes to race. Not to be the best or end on top, but because we love the game. He walked away, misses it but if he's riding in support he no longer needs to hold the same level of mental pressue or do anythying other then keep the biggest grin on his mug.

who knows... might make us less likely to get ran off the road. anyting helps there.

oh, and it wouldn't prove he raced clean, but that transparance might reinforce those who hope he did but also show what he does now.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

The Tour next year will be a complete zoo!

I'd love to see it.:thumbsup:


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> At the Tour of Georgia you mean right?


Yeah, the tour of Missouri and Utah were just way to stacked this year and next year will be the same. If he has good legs in July, maybe he can give super week a shot. OH SNAP!


----------



## Jason1500 (Apr 1, 2008)

If he comes back it better be to win, sure maybe they will say he is a super domestique to save face just in case he doesn't win but I highly doubt he will race to help someone else win.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

nrs-air said:


> '05 for sure. If he comes back, I'll go to Georgia and the TdF. Astana vs. Garmin-Chipotle vs. CSC? Too good to pass up.


Casa de Tcon always has room for any 'heels that may want to come watch the TDG.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

fleck said:


> And on that note, the guy loves to ride, the same reason anyone around here likes to race. Not to be the best or end on top, but because we love the game. He walked away, misses it but if he's riding in support he no longer needs to hold the same level of mental pressue or do anythying other then keep the biggest grin on his mug.


Sorry, buddy, this is not the case. That guy sees racing as a way of proving people wrong and shoving whatever "it" is back in their face. Why do you think he goes from woman to woman. He admitted in several articles he has to drive to event, not be driven, cause he is such a control freak. Let's be clear, if the guy really was loving the sport, he would go through bike racing mags, not vanity fair. 

Lance is a Vanity Fair guy who rides a bike, not a bike rider who is in Vanity Fair - there's a difference.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

http://sports.yahoo.com/sc/news?slug=ap-armstrong-comeback&prov=ap&type=lgns

OK... maybe not....


----------



## jgrantv10 (Nov 17, 2005)

Seems like it

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cycling/news/story?id=3576504

from espn:

"Lance Armstrong's reported comeback won't take place with the Astana cycling team.

"He is no part of our team," Astana team press officer Philippe Maertens told The Associated Press in an e-mail. "Team Astana has no plans with him."


The cycling journal VeloNews, citing anonymous sources, reported on its Web site Monday that the 36-year-old seven-time Tour de France champion would compete in the Tour and four other road races with Astana in 2009.

But Astana team director Johan Bruyneel, who was with Armstrong for all seven Tour wins from 1999-2005, told cyclingnews.com that he was unaware of any Armstrong comeback.

"I don't know where the rumors come from," the Web site quoted him as saying."


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

lalahsghost said:


> ... Also, I wonder if Ulrich has anything twitching around in his head???


Ullrich is someone you definitely will never see in a Pro race again. Unlike Armstrong, Ullrich has actually been "busted" via Puerto. Don't forget they (German cycling federation I believe) actually tested and confirmed that his blood was among those found.

I still think that we're all talking about nothing. I bet the Vanity Fair article has been quoted out of context. Armstrong probably said something like "If I raced again, I'd do it like this ..."


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

tconrady said:


> Casa de Tcon always has room for any 'heels that may want to come watch the TDG.


I just might take you up on that. It'd be better than sleeping in the bed of the truck haha. I'd return the favor if we had any cool races (or, anything that doesn't suck) in my part of NC.


----------



## Campag12 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm curious how much Shimano is paying for Lance to return....on Electric Dura Ace no less. That ought to suppress any naysayers of the new stuff.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

This is probably a hoax and you all have been owned!


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

*What a boring possibility!*

His return to racing? What a boring possibility It's as exciting as hearing who he is dating these days.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

wsriii said:


> His return to racing? What a boring possibility It's as exciting as hearing who he is dating these days.


Huuhhh????:Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn:    :Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn:        :Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn:

Does this mean Victor Conte is coming out of retirement too?


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

mbcracken said:


> My wife understands why he is using Vanity Fair...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I bet the name Vanity Fair was ONLY mentioned in this RUMOR so that readers will be keeping a sharp eye on the news stands, flipping through whatever issue is available, find another article they are interested in, and BAM, another issue is sold. All this happens thanks to a rumor, and a nonexistent story. That's the state of journalism in the 21st century. You don't even need a story to sell, and selling is the bottom line. Me, I never read Velonews, and would encourage any cyclists with an ounce of self-respect to never read it. If you willing pay a publisher who is willing to publish rumors and mislead readers, then you have no respect for yourself, and have no reason to complain when you get duped again and again.


----------



## msohio (Feb 23, 2004)

*Stay Tuned*

Stay tuned, like maybe this afternoon.

And remember "It's Not About The Bike" It's about cancer awareness and the opportunity to bring HUGE international press coverage to his fight against this killer disease....more to come


----------

